# Steelhead Floats



## Jeffz (Jun 8, 2014)

Does anybody know of a tackel/bait shop in NE Ohio area that sells Raven or a similar brand floats? I bought some a few years ago from Rodmaker's when they were still open. I'll order online if I can't get them locally. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

marks, dicks, fish usa ?????


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Try Erie Outfitters in Sheffield


----------



## dperry2011 (Feb 22, 2019)

Definitely Erie Outfitters and Central Basin Bait and Tackle in Vermilion.


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

The karran shop in Geneva always has them.


----------



## ETC (Aug 30, 2007)

Jeffz said:


> Does anybody know of a tackel/bait shop in NE Ohio area that sells Raven or a similar brand floats? I bought some a few years ago from Rodmaker's when they were still open. I'll order online if I can't get them locally. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


Just bought some today at Fin, Feather, & Fur Outfitters in Middleburg Heights on Bagley Rd.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

The wooden floats are definitely the way to go IMO. The clear plastic floats can be garbage, with that said one way to make them more “rugged” is to take a CLEAR piece of scotch tape, not the cloudy kind, and wrap it around the line where the colored “cap” attaches to the clear bottom of the float, (where they usually break) I’ve had one for years, it has been abused and hasn’t broken... yet....


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

steelhead sniper 860 said:


> I’ve had one for years, it has been abused and hasn’t broken... yet....


lol,,,, you HADDDDDDDD to say that didnt ya lol


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I always break the clear floats casting when the ice is in the river. I always cast too far and hit ice break my bobber then the hook gets stuck in the ice and i lose my whole rig


----------

